# The emo type?



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you think there is a type(s) most likely to be emo? and I'm not knocking emos...If I'd dye my hair and get a pair of vans and look at the floor more often...I'd be one. But I am curious, do you think there is a type drawn to being emo? I'd guess IxFP and possibly INFJ and ENFP, myself.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by emo?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

INFJs or INFPs maybe?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Isn't everyone an "emo". :mellow:
Emo = emotional.

Even T's get emotional. :wink:


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably IxFPs. Must be the Fi.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

inb4 most posts saying INFP


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

its more of a following trend these days but its starting to get pushed aside. The skinny jeans fad is starting to get old and the horizontal striped hoodies that are in black and gray are everywhere. Everyone can be categorized as 'emo'

there's no telling who's who and what's what, it can be a little hard to differentiate with everyone else wanting to be one as well. At least around here :dry:


----------



## mistersir (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd have to agree with IxFPs. I used to have some "emo" friends and most of them were IxFPs.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Emo doesn't mean emotional other than in a music sense.. it's a style of rock (punk, if you will) music. Its movement started in the mid 1980s I believe and only started getting popular when teenagers decided it would be cool to dismember it's origin by bringing obscene styles into it. (I'm guessing MTV had something to do with that..) 

I think it would be degrading to classify any "type" as emo, because the word has lost it's meaning in this generation and is now regarded as attention-seeking kids who think dressing in a certain way is signifying their "troubled lifestyle" they so portray. People who feel actual emotions don't feel the need to dress in the way they do. 

I'm not bashing anyone who dresses in the style they do but, do it for the sake of you liking the style.. not wanting to fit in or symbolize your "heavy emotions"

Perhaps a better word should have been chosen before starting this thread ..


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

jinamuro said:


> inb4 most posts saying INFP


just look at your avatar, LOL


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure everyone here who's seen me before knows how I suck with words...



confusedone said:


> Emo doesn't mean emotional other than in a music sense.. it's a style of rock (punk, if you will) music. Its movement started in the mid 1980s I believe and only started getting popular when teenagers decided it would be cool to dismember it's origin by bringing obscene styles into it. (I'm guessing MTV had something to do with that..)
> 
> I think it would be degrading to classify any "type" as emo, because the word has lost it's meaning in this generation and is now regarded as attention-seeking kids who think dressing in a certain way is signifying their "troubled lifestyle" they so portray. People who feel actual emotions don't feel the need to dress in the way they do.
> 
> ...


I like this post, but I couldn't think of a better word. Punk? who knows.

If you get off on this song or something similar...


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Approval conscience, hypnotism, mercy style.. 

ISFP.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

INFP. Because we're just cool that way.


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

... i like how only the INFPs are mentioning INFP 
Personally i dont know, although im slightly curious why it matters what types emo's could/should/might be


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> but I couldn't think of a better word. Punk? who knows.


Well what exactly were you trying to mean by "The emo type".. did you originally ask that with intentions for opinions on what type would be the most likely to dress like the style or have the emotions of an "emo person" ? Answering that would give you guidance in figuring out correct word.


Emo isn't and never was a type of person lol, only a style of music (many bands that are existent today that falsely represent what one thinks of what a typical emo band would be, but aren't. They're knock-off bands of when emotive hardcore was actually a _style_ of music and not some sort of wave of whiny, meaningless music ---> Ex: Green Day, Enter Shikari, Escape the Fate, Evanescence, Avenged Sevenfold, Dashboard Confessional, Tokio Hotel ... among others.)


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

INFP, we mention it because we've been called 'emo' before it was even considered some kind of stupid trend or something to make fun of. 

Also, I didn't know that people were a genre of music. 

Emo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

confusedone said:


> Emo isn't and never was a type of person lol, only a style of music (many bands that are existent today that falsely represent what one thinks of what a typical emo band would be, but aren't. They're knock-off bands of when emotive hardcore was actually a _style_ of music and not some sort of wave of whiny, meaningless music ---> Ex: Green Day, Enter Shikari, Escape the Fate, Evanescence, Avenged Sevenfold, Dashboard Confessional, Tokio Hotel ... among others.)


I would hardly call Green Day whiny and meaningless. Some of their older stuff may have been...along those lines, but American Idiot and 21st Century Breakdown are hardly meaningless. Sure, they are angry and at times anti american, but their intended message is "wake the f*ck up!"

Also...post grunge is not what I was talking about. although I do tend to like it...yes, it is whiny and meaningless. And even though emo started out as a music genre only, it has evolved into a type of person. no one else has questioned that.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Isildin said:


> ... i like how only the INFPs are mentioning INFP
> Personally i dont know, although im slightly curious why it matters what types emo's could/should/might be


it matters because I asked


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> I would hardly call Green Day whiny and meaningless. Some of their older stuff may have been...along those lines, but American Idiot and 21st Century Breakdown are hardly meaningless. Sure, they are angry and at times anti american, but their intended message is "wake the f*ck up!"
> 
> Also...post grunge is not what I was talking about. although I do tend to like it...yes, it is whiny and meaningless. And even though emo started out as a music genre only, it has evolved into a type of person. no one else has questioned that.


I suppose, but I don't think Green Day really can be classified as emo anyway. I wasn't talking about post grunge either, more of emotive hardcore (emo) before it became mainstream and dismembered. The genre wasn't so bad before it gained mainstream "success" like I mentioned before and its origin has been totally dismembered, and that's when I mentioned the bands that falsely represent it in a fashion where it's just noise and random words thrown together for teenagers to whine and "relate" to..

And I guess you can regard people as emo if you want, but like I said.. that label is degrading in today's standards.

Sorry if any of this is offensive to anyone..


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

My experience is that most xNFPs and ISFPs apply automatically. Many ESFPs do too, but it seems to manifest differently. So definitely an Fi thing.


----------

